# Чем мануальная терапия отличается от массажа?



## medik (13 Янв 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Да не только с другой, и с этой тоже! ..
> 
> Верно подмечено!!! А это как раз и говорит о выраженной мышечно-тонической асимметрии на шейном уровне и что особенно важно в данном случае, в области кранио-вертебрального перехода. ..
> 
> ...


Почему не для массажиста? Если применить ПИРы для шеи, проработать глубокие мышцы  и  мышцы затылка,  добавить ЛФК?


----------



## AIR (13 Янв 2015)

> Почему не для массажиста?


Патаму што это достаточно сложно и для опытного врача специалиста.... нужны достаточно специальные знания, умение и опыт...


> Если применить ПИРы для шеи, проработать глубокие мышцы и мышцы затылка, добавить ЛФК?


Для лечения "практически здоровых" пациентов это вполне подойдет. ...
Но в данном то случае речь идёт о достаточно сложно предсказуемой (прогнозируемой), очень вариабельной, подвижной, мало устойчивой и т.д ... проблеме...  При множестве активно влияющих факторов, как внутренних, так и внешних....
При достаточно простой и понятной на первый взгляд ситуации, вдруг можно получить кучу дополнительных проблем..


----------



## medik (13 Янв 2015)

Извините , за глупый вопрос, но что в этой ситуации может сделать мануальный терапевт врач, что не приведет к тем же последствиям учитывая ее непредсказуемость? Спрашиваю исключительно за мануальное воздействие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2015)

medik написал(а):


> Извините , за глупый вопрос, но что в этой ситуации может сделать мануальный терапевт врач, что не приведет к тем же последствиям учитывая ее непредсказуемость? Спрашиваю исключительно за мануальное воздействие.


Что может мануальный терапевт?
Вылечить!


----------



## medik (14 Янв 2015)

Не всегда! Может еще - покалечить! Не все так однозначно. Мне действительно интересно)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2015)

Пожалуй Вам не надо ходить на форум мануальных терапевтов, даже не надо ходить на форум любых врачей.

Врач не может покалечить!

Массажист, если он делает свою работу, действительно не может навредить, поскольку не обучен принимать действенные решения, только выполнять назначения врача (к сожалению массажисты этого не понимают).
Назначено.
Сделано.
Отвечает специалист, а не исполнитель.

Врач-это специалист и ему принимать решение.
Может и неправильное, что редко, но бывает, но это его решение и ему за него отвечать!

Покалечить врач может только как водитель автомобиля соблюдающий правила.
То есть едешь правильно, а тут "дура", " сослепу" и под колеса.

А массажист, как раз наоборот, нарушает правила и тут еще и "какая-то дура под колеса бросается".

Вот этот массажист и покалечит, "сдуру"!

А врач, так как думает и отвечает, только может ошибиться

Впрочем, Вам не понять!


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2015)

> Извините , за глупый вопрос, но что в этой ситуации может сделать мануальный терапевт врач


Наиболее адекватно оценить реакцию организма на проводимое воздействие... Проанализировав возможные результаты изменить методику (силу, интенсивность, глубину, длительность,  частоту воздействия) , придав ей максимальную избирательность (индивидуальность) адаптировать под конкретного пациента. Согласитесь, здесь надо не только прекрасно работать руками, но и иметь значительные знания и аналитики способности...


> , что не приведет к тем же последствиям учитывая ее непредсказуемость? Спрашиваю исключительно за мануальное воздействие.


Поэтому я и говорю, что подобные проблемы сложны даже для врача специалиста и требуют даже от мануального терапевта специальной подготовки,  достаточно длительной наработки навыков работы (каламбур ) с подобными нарушениями....
Конечно, согласен, массажист может работать с подобными проблемами... но при определенной (начальной) степени выраженности нарушений и специальной подготовке по работе именно с шейным отделом.... Но, моё личное мнение, массажисту заниматься подобными "скользкими" проблемами нет большого смысла - и так есть много мест для "приложения рук" ...
P.S. но уж если очень хочется, то допускал бы к работе с шеей любого (даже спецалиста), только после моей подготовки  и не иначе. .


----------



## medik (14 Янв 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пожалуй Вам не надо ходить на форум мануальных терапевтов, даже не надо ходить на форум любых врачей.
> 
> Врач не может покалечить!





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Массажист, если он делает свою работу, действительно не может навредить, поскольку не обучен принимать действенные решения, только выполнять назначения врача (к сожалению массажисты этого не понимают).
> Назначено.
> Сделано.
> Отвечает специалист, а не исполнитель.
> ...


Да, если бы это было так большая часть моих пациентов, были вынужденны  продолжать ходить по замкнутому кругу от невропатологов к хирургам горстями пить таблетки  и до абсцессов закалывать себя Диклофенаком. Я понимаю Ваше отношение к массажистам, но всех по одной планке судить не стоит . Кто то изучил классику и стоит у стола делая два притопа и три прихлопа и его это устраивает, да и другого он и не умеет, а кто то вынужден принимать решения т.к. приходят люди и просят помочь, да ты и сам их рад отправить к специалисту и не брать той ответственности о которой Вы писали, но как оказываться у большинства специалистов врачей они уже были и истории у всех практически одинаковые .Я зашла на форум и буду здесь ходить не из праздного интереса, задаю вопросы т.к. хочу получить ответы и повысить свою грамотность и понимание проблем. Кстати попросила меня сюда зайти моя пациентка с моего же города, которую консультировали долгое время врачи этого форума, пока она находилась в бесконечном поиске врача, ей уже в этом повезло, а многим нет, Вы что сами  не ведите сколько людей не знают куда им идти и как себе помочь, неужели в Украине и России на местах врачей мало? Я вижу  что Вы хороший и грамотный врач и увидев оповещении обрадовалась, что получу информацию. А рассказать о важности  врача и что  массажисты делают "сдуру", я Вам сама могу) Так что пост Ваш для меня ни о чем.



AIR написал(а):


> Наиболее адекватно оценить реакцию организма на проводимое воздействие... Проанализировав возможные результаты изменить методику (силу, интенсивность, глубину, длительность,  частоту воздействия) , придав ей максимальную избирательность (индивидуальность) адаптировать под конкретного пациента. Согласитесь, здесь надо не только прекрасно работать руками, но и иметь значительные знания и аналитики способности...


 Как можно работать руками не различая пат. от физ. состояния мышцы, не оценивая реакцию на воздействие  во время и после и на следующий день после массажа? Все равно тактику проведения как мануал так и массажист для себя определяет и по необходимости  ее меняет .  


AIR написал(а):


> Поэтому я и говорю, что подобные проблемы сложны даже для врача специалиста и требуют даже от мануального терапевта специальной подготовки,  достаточно длительной наработки навыков работы (каламбур ) с подобными нарушениями....
> Конечно, согласен, массажист может работать с подобными проблемами... но при определенной (начальной) степени выраженности нарушений и специальной подготовке по работе именно с шейным отделом.... Но, моё личное мнение, массажисту заниматься подобными "скользкими" проблемами нет большого смысла - и так есть много мест для "приложения рук" ...
> P.S. но уж если очень хочется, то допускал бы к работе с шеей любого (даже спецалиста), только после моей подготовки  и не иначе. .


 Большое спасибо за ответ, я просмотрев  немного форум уже восхищена Вами как специалистом. Но хотелось побольше конкретики.


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2015)

> Как можно работать руками не различая пат. от физ. состояния мышцы, не оценивая реакцию на воздействие во время и после и на следующий день после массажа? Все равно тактику проведения как мануал так и массажист для себя определяет и по необходимости ее меняет .


Речь идёт от том, что, согласитесь, объем именно медицинских знаний, у человека закончившего вуз несколько больше, чем у человека закончив медучилище. ...


----------



## medik (14 Янв 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Речь идёт от том, что, согласитесь, объем именно медицинских знаний, у человека закончившего вуз несколько больше, чем у человека закончив медучилище. ...


О этом я не спорю, я же вменяемая))))

Почему я зацепилась именно за этот случай. У меня была пациентка с подобной симптоматикой, я взялась, все разрешилось благополучно. Я всегда ориентируюсь стало лучше, верное воздействие, стало хуже поменять тактику(время, частоту, глубину), и становилось лучше. Интересны нюансы касательно осложнений, Вам как врачу проблема ясна на более глубоком и осмысленном уровне, поэтому и интересуюсь.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2015)

Для меня, как для пациента, всё очень точно сформулировано здесь:

_"Мануальная терапия и массаж – это совершенно разные вещи. Сходство между ними только одно: и мануальный терапевт, и массажист работают руками. Всё остальное – огромная разница. Возможности мануального терапевта и массажиста отличаются так же, как возможности хирурга и медсестры. Согласитесь, что сделать операцию и сделать перевязку – это совсем не одно и тоже.

Начнём с профессиональной подготовки.

Массажистом может стать любой человек, пройдя двухмесячные курсы. Для этого совсем не обязательно быть медиком. Продолжительность обучения составляет всего 64 учебных часа, и всё - массажист готов. Хотя, истины ради, следует признать, что некоторые массажисты имеют среднее медицинское образование.

Мануального терапевта возможно подготовить только из действующего врача – невролога или ортопеда. То есть, сначала шесть лет института, потом ещё, как минимум, один год специализации по неврологии или ортопедии, и только после этого можно начать обучение мануальной терапии.

Почувствуйте разницу: для массажиста – никакого предварительного медицинского образования, а для мануального терапевта - шесть лет учёбы в вузе, потом ещё год специализации, и только после этого возможно приступать к самому обучению мануальной терапии.

Мануальный терапевт, как и любой другой врач, может самостоятельно консультировать пациентов, устанавливать диагноз, назначать и проводить обследование и лечение.

Массажист должен выполнять только предписания врача.

Мануальный терапевт имеет специальные навыки, которые дают ему полное юридическое и моральное право проводить различные манипуляции на любом отделе позвоночника, включая шею, а также на всех суставах, мышцах и других органах и тканях нашего тела.

Массажисту категорически запрещено выполнять любые манипуляции не только на позвоночнике, но даже на самых мелких суставах пальцев. Потому что массаж – это метод рефлекторного, а не манипуляционного лечения. Говоря понятным языком – массажист не должен ничего «вправлять», «хрустеть» и «ставить на место». Массаж включает в себя всего лишь пять приёмов воздействия, исключительно на мягкие ткани: поглаживание, растирание, разминание, поколачивание и вибрацию. Поэтому массаж является вспомогательным видом лечения, достаточно ограниченным в своих возможностях.

Мануальная терапия – это самодостаточная медицинская дисциплина, подразумевающая обширную медицинскую подготовку."_

С сайта клиники, занимающейся лечением позвоночника и заболеваний, связанных с позвоночником
"Спина здорова".


----------



## medik (14 Янв 2015)

Согласна на все 100%. Только такому массажисту не дадут свидетельство гос. образца и работать в больнице или поликлинике его не возьмут.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2015)

medik написал(а):


> ...такому массажисту не дадут свидетельство гос. образца и работать в больнице или поликлинике его не возьмут.


Какому _такому_?


----------



## medik (14 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Для меня, как для пациента, всё очень точно сформулировано здесь:
> 
> 
> _Массажистом может стать любой человек, пройдя двухмесячные курсы. Для этого совсем не обязательно быть медиком. Продолжительность обучения составляет всего 64 учебных часа, и всё - массажист готов. Хотя, истины ради, следует признать, что некоторые массажисты имеют среднее медицинское образование.
> ...


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2015)

> Почему я зацепилась именно за этот случай. У меня была пациентка с подобной симптоматикой, я взялась, все разрешилось благополучно.


И это отлично!
Проблема в том, что в другом случае при абсолютно такой же симптоматику может наступить  усиление симптомов..... Вот и необходимо понять , почему именно появилось и что это означает. ... Это может быть и действительно ухудшение и тогда надо в корне менять подход... Но это может быть и "ложное ухудшение" и всё "идёт по плану" ....  Тогда это надо суметь доступно объяснить пациенту ( и себе тоже ) и работать спокойно дальше... Вот для всего этого и нужны не только мозги,  но и знания тоже..


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2015)

medik написал(а):


> У меня была пациентка с подобной симптоматикой, я взялась, все разрешилось благополучно. Я всегда ориентируюсь стало лучше, верное воздействие, стало хуже поменять тактику(время, частоту, глубину), и становилось лучше. Интересны нюансы касательно осложнений...


В нюансах с осложнениями именно врач потом и будет разбираться...
Я не пойду к массажисту, который за меня "возьмётся". Я пойду к врачу.
И что мешает массажисту продолжить обучение в ВУЗе и приобрести необходимые знания и навыки?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Янв 2015)

В контексте прочитанного вспомнился один случай времён обучения на факультете подготовки врачей в Военно-медицинской Академии им . С.М. Кирова. Во время прохождения цикла на кафедре" Акушерства и гинекологии" выпал мой черёд быть вторым ассистентом у начальника кафедры профессора Баскакова В.П. во время операции. Признаюсь, что пару часов я  крепко держал крючки,позволяя профессору и первому ассистенту из адъюнктов иметь хороший обзор операционного поля.
После того, как основная часть операции закончилась и профессор доверил адъюнкту зашивать рану, а мне вязать узлы, кто-то из моих однокурсников восхитился такой виртуозностью оперирующего хирурга. 
И тут все услышали очень мудрый ответ:" Научить технически виртуознооперировать можно даже обезьяну. Только она, в отличии от врача, не будет знать,зачем она это делает".


----------



## medik (15 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> В нюансах с осложнениями именно врач потом и будет разбираться...



Не будьте так наивны, большинство врачей умоют руки) 


La murr написал(а):


> Я не пойду к массажисту, который за меня "возьмётся". Я пойду к врачу..


Это Ваше право, и если Вы нашли "своего" врача Вам повезло)


La murr написал(а):


> И что мешает массажисту продолжить обучение в ВУЗе и приобрести необходимые знания и навыки?


При моей занятости мне вырваться в Киев на 3-х дневный семинар проблема( Люди не дают.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В контексте прочитанного вспомнился один случай времён обучения на факультете подготовки врачей в Военно-медицинской Академии им . С.М. Кирова. Во время прохождения цикла на кафедре" Акушерства и гинекологии" выпал мой черёд быть вторым ассистентом у начальника кафедры профессора Баскакова В.П. во время операции. Признаюсь, что пару часов я  крепко держал крючки,позволяя профессору и первому ассистенту из адъюнктов иметь хороший обзор операционного поля.
> После того, как основная часть операции закончилась и профессор доверил адъюнкту зашивать рану, а мне вязать узлы, кто-то из моих однокурсников восхитился такой виртуозностью оперирующего хирурга.
> И тут все услышали очень мудрый ответ:" Научить технически виртуознооперировать можно даже обезьяну. Только она, в отличии от врача, не будет знать,зачем она это делает".


Пробить эту стену высокомерия не так просто, когда повырастали короны больше людей, но мне к этому не привыкать. В таких дебатах прекрасно проявляются люди.Нет ничего лучше чем уверенный в себе врач и  страшнее чем самоуверенный. Научитесь слышать и в первую очередь своих пациентов. По небольшой переписке сразу могу выделить первоклассного профи это *AIR, *он обладает кроме  своих профессиональных качеств еще и этим.


----------



## SvetlanaV (15 Янв 2015)

Наличие диплома -совсем не определяет наличия каких-либо знаний ни в одной области, включая медицинскую. Есть оооочень разные массажисты и ооочень разные мануальные терапевты. Не лечитесь у диплома) лечитесь у специалиста.


----------



## klyuha (15 Янв 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Наличие диплома -совсем не определяет наличия каких-либо знаний ни в одной области, включая медицинскую. Есть оооочень разные массажисты и ооочень разные мануальные терапевты.


Вы это серьезно? Что тогда определяет одних - как мануальных терапевтов, других - как массажистов?
К тому же, при ооочень большой разнице в квалификации, мануальные терапевты всегда могут оказать услуги массажиста, а массажисты услуги мануального терапевта - никогда! ИМХО. Улавливаете разницу?


----------



## SvetlanaV (15 Янв 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Вы это серьезно?



Да я это серьезно.



klyuha написал(а):


> К тому же, при ооочень большой разнице в квалификации, мануальные терапевты всегда могут оказать услуги массажиста, а массажисты услуги мануального терапевта - никогда! ИМХО.



Нет не всегда. Далеко не всегда. И те и другие бывают совершенно разными) как и в квалификации так и в уровне знаний.

Если под массажем вы понимаете - погладить и отпустить - тогда конечно) 

Но это выбор каждого - кому он доверил уже или доверит в будущем собственный организм) 

В моей практике угробление профессором и выемка с того света лечащим врачем одного и того же человека была. Так же как и встреча с реальным массажистом) 

Поэтому я в дипломы и звания давно не верю) но к кому идти - выбор и ответственность каждого.


----------

